# My Tom Rat!



## stockhart (Apr 9, 2007)

I LOVE my Tom Rat cage! So do my rats! It's big and perfect; I recommend it  Here's a photo:


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Machioro makes cute cages


----------



## stockhart (Apr 9, 2007)

I do love that cage  It's a bit of an effort to clean out, but anything for my rats, I suppose :lol:
The only thing I don't like about it, however, is how you have to open the door inwards


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

inwards? thats ticky.... i like the look of that cage myself.


----------



## stockhart (Apr 9, 2007)

It's really nice  Btw, it's next to the bottom of a double bed in the photo, just so you can compare.
The door does open inwards, but you can open it inwards then pull it outwards, if you get me :lol:


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

looks like a spoiled little ratty... does your little one like hammocks.


----------



## stockhart (Apr 9, 2007)

Hehe, yeh  I made them hammocks out of an old pillow case but had to take them out a few days ago because they wee'd all over them and chewed them to bits; but they adored snoozing in them! I'm going to the Pet Warehouse soon to buy them proper ones :lol:


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

i have a simular cage and its a real job to clean it out, i can clean my other cage out in less than 5 mins cleaning that 1 takes me nearly half an hour!


----------



## stockhart (Apr 9, 2007)

My Tom Rat takes me three hours tops to clean out, when I air dry the shelves =P


----------

